# Zara on BBC just now...



## philamena (31 July 2012)

How much can you completely imagine HRH telling her daughter 'Don't worry dear, when your Dad got Olympic gold he was the discard score anyway'...? Heee hee!


----------



## HashRouge (31 July 2012)

Haha I thought that!! It was so funny!


----------



## ecb89 (31 July 2012)

Lovely interview. I dont like the way all interviwers keeping mentioning the tough year Tina has had


----------

